
Ask HN: Which companies don't ask algorithm questions in interviews in Bay Area? - oldnick
Currently, I live in Atlanta and planning to move to SF Bay area. Yes, I know living cost is high.<p>I have 9 years of Software development experience in Java, related frameworks, and some JS frameworks. As I am looking for jobs in SF area I found most of the companies ask for algorithm&#x2F;coding interviews. Though I have very good understanding of data structures, software design, and architecture, I haven&#x27;t practiced any algorithm for a long time.<p>Which companies should I look for jobs who don&#x27;t ask algorithm type questions in an experienced hire job interviews?
======
mtmail
[https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards/blob/ma...](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards/blob/master/README.md)

